# Theycallusthebreeze



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I see you joined....Welcome and introduce yourself









John


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> I see you joined....Welcome and introduce yourself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Hi there John!Â We are on the countdown to buying an Outback and are unclear on just a few things so we thought this site might really help us.Â Thanks for the welcome!!
> [snapback]76145[/snapback]​


Hi there! action Welcome to the cult!!! These guys are THE SOURCE














for answers to more than just a few things. Don't be shy about asking...anything. You'll find lots of info just by diging around but, if not, its only because someone has been waiting for someone else to ask it!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome theycallusthebreeze to the group
And post often

Don action


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, breeze!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome!!

Which Outback did you buy?

Where you from?

Tell us your past camping life (new to camping...coming up from a pop-up...what??)


----------



## carr3rules (Sep 27, 2005)

Welcome ! 
And keep rolling down the road.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action *Welcome to Outbackers, theycallusthebreeze!* action action action

Good luck with your new Outback, I'm sure you will love it!








And welcome to our little corner of cyberspace!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action 
We welcome everyone action

Good Luck with your choice of TT. Outback is the choice of this forum









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

By the way
I take it you like Lynyrd Skynyrd
With your user name?

Don


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

*Yep, you're right at that HootBob!
















Well, actually, we just sold a 95 Holiday Rambler Diesel Pusher, like new. Hubby is quite sick about it. We just couldn't justify having it at this point when hubby isn't retired for a few years yet. Too much $$ to be parked as much as it was. We have made our share of mistakes. We have given it much thought and are hoping that the TT 'thing' will be the right choice at this time in our lives. It was nice while it lasted. But then we woke up!!




























*


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

theycallusthebreeze,

Welcome to the fourm. I'm sorry you had to get rid of your Class A but I'm sure you'll find the new Outback TT thing to be the answer. BTW, what one did you get?

We're glad you joined our "little" forum. Hang on as you're in for a wild ride with us.!

Welcome!

Mark


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks Mark!







We chose the 2006 30' RLS Outback (Dusty Rose). I'm so excited I can hardly sit still! We looked and looked and looked until I thought for sure I must be going crazy!







I got to where I couldn't remember any of them from the other UNTIL we saw the Outback. The white decor was easy for me to remember. Even my hubby liked it!







It was a good thing we found it when we did because I don't think I could have looked much longer. It was fun, don't get me wrong. But after awhile they all started blending in together and I honestly felt as if it were time to 'sit or get off the pot'!







So the Outback dealership came along in the nick of time!! sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Gotta love that Band








Nice choice of camper they do really stand out 
So when are you getting 30RLS

Don


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Don, we're supposed to get it Monday but we are still having a hard time deciding on the 27' or the 30'. We actually would probably rather have the 27' for various reasons including the lighter weight. BUT...the dealership is only selling the 27' for $500 cheaper than the 30' which is driving my husband crazy!!














I guess he would be at peace with us taking the 27' but he would rather it be quite a bit less than just $500!!!







shy MEN!







What do you think Don? Seems if we take the 27', it should be 'substantially' cheaper don't ya think? Certainly more than $500 difference. This is killing us to know that if we took the 30', it would ONLY cost us $500 more. (Even though the 27' is probably more practical for us!)







I think we're hopeless Don!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

If the sales gut knows you're serious about buying and you put the heat on.....I would think they could find a couple of ways to come off the price of the 27 a little more (


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Welcome 
We got rid of our 34' class A also after watching it sit more than it was on the road. Plus we always towed around a jeep that seemed to only be used as a toad
more than a daily driver. We love our Outback and after a few trips he will forget about the motorhome.

Good luck

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Just 500 less that's not much
I would of thought the 27 would be more than just 500 less than the 30
They are both nice layouts
Then you have to think of your TV
It boils down to you and DH and your gut feelings
I would talk to one of the other that have the 27 or 30 for their opinion

Don


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome

What part of the country do you live?


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Welcome Breeze

You may want to check some of the online or other dealers listed here to see what deal they will offer you for the difference in price between the two. Even if you don't want to buy from them, you can use the numbers to work on a better deal at your local dealer.

Also remember what you have in a TV. You need to consider weight limits or the cost of replacement if needed to get the 30ft.

Best of luck with your choice. Better to wait and get what you want rather than getting something quick when later you'll wish you had gotten the other.

Anyway Welcome, were glad you're here.

Dreamtimers


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

theycallusthebreeze,

The trailers really do not vary that much in price. We went to purchase a left over 2005 23RS and for $1500 more we got a 2006 29BHS. for the extra 6 feet my wife couldn't pass it up.

Glenn


----------

